# Slightly concerned about Pidge



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

Heya


Im slightly concerned about pidge, hes currently in the process of being weaned, and i was giving him a tiny bit of formula this morning using a tube with a hole in it. After he ate he was making a weird bubbling noise - and i had the biggest panic he has/had food in his windpipe. Ive tried to google signs of it but cant find any for birds on google which is silly!

I've also noticed his feet seem alot warmer than normal today - but that may be due to the fact he'd just had a big cuddle with me. I also can feel his breast bone fairly prodominatly and some bones on his back/wings, his poo also varies from poo with slimey goo covering it to fairly hardish ones (due to eating too much seed not enough water - i think - and im starting to wonder are any of these things signs of something badly wrong?

Hes still moving around, grooming himself (alot) and eating seed on his own but i just have a horrible feeling that there could be something wrong - and just wanted to check with yyou guys on here if it sounds like a certain thing before i go rushing off to the vets and a lot of money later find that he is perfectly fine

EDIT: i also forgot to say he is always "twitching" his wings which i always put donw to cintentment and excitement and feeding time - could that also be a sign of something wrong?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You do have to make sure to be very careful the food is going into the crop and not down the windpipe, otherwise they can asparate. 

When I syringe feed I make sure to have someone hold the bird, so I can get a good hold of the syringe and make sure it has passed the air hole and down far enough that the food doesn't come back up. Make sure to slowly dispense the food also.

I would have a wildlife or bird rehabber take a look at the bird and see if they can give you a better idea of what may be going on, but I certainly understand how you feel, and I would go by your instincts and take him to a good avian vet if I didn't have a wildlife rehabber to turn to. Maybe a fecal can determine what or if anything is going on.


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

My usual vets arent bird specialists so i just called a avain vet and they were most unhelpful, and i noticed hes making a very tiny slight clicking noise when he breathes in, im terrified hes going to get pneumonia, and all they said is well its only a give give it a few days and if it gets worst bring him in!
- surely if he has aspiration its best he gets checked straight away!

Treesa - im definately going to contact our nearest wildlife rehabber now as im really not feeling happy about him!


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

I just called two rehabbers in surrey and they both said it sounds like he may have had a tiny bit of food in his lungs but hopefully it should pass on its own and i should just keep an eye on him - sounds like im just being a flapping overprotective mum!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you found a local rehabber to put your mind at ease.


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry im really faffing (sp) again! ive noticed something else now, he sneezes now every now and again, and when i syringe feed him hes getting all the food in his nostrills and end up blowing lots of formula out his nose when he takes his beak out the syringe making a bubling noise- im really worried im making the problem worst - how can i stop him breathing in all this formula? hes never ever had this problem before!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Let him come up regularly for air when he is feeding and wipe his beak and nostrils. You could also try making the opening that he puts his beak in smaller.

Can we have another photo?

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Frankly, I would put him on an antibiotic like Baytril to ward off any infection in case he did get some down his airway.

We had a fledgling pigeon a few years ago that made a clicking noise like you are describing but she had not inhaled anything. This is a link to the thread where I talked about her and my conversation with the vet. I would think that a course of Baytril would probably help yours.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17407 

I think it is a good thing that she is sneezing because that may help get the material out. I would definitely watch her closely.

You can do a search here on the forum with key words like "aspirated" or "clicking noise". There are several threads that may help you.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi....... I don't have any extensive experience with piegons as I have only hand raised one rescued feral. Most of the things you have described sound the same as I had when I was weaning my bird. It scared the heck out of me too.

How old is your bird??? What stage of the weaning process are you in???

What I found with my bird was that in the last stages of weaning, just a few days before he absolutely refused any more formula, he would at times have the formula and bubbles coming from his nostrils. In retrospect I think he didn't want it anymore and was trying not to swallow it. 

The gurggle and clicking sounds scared me the most. I thought he had a really bad respitory problem. Was even thinking pnemonia......Turned out to be the early signs of his voice changing. He was still beeping but over the next few days the precious little beebs were gone with just more strange noises.

I am in no position to disput what any of the more experience members are telling you. Just thought I would tell you about my experience with all these strange sounds towards the end of the weaning process.

I truly understand how scary this is. I've been there.

On the positive side you say he is still moving around, grooming himself and eating his seed well. With the exception of the noises and the bubbles coming out of his nostrils he sounds quite normal.

I sure hope there is nothing more serious wrong with your bird and you are just freaking out a bit like I did.

Nothing wrong with being an overprotective mommy.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you guys, ive just got back from my vets he had an injection of 0.03 Dex and is on Baytil for 6 days once a day - just in case there is anything nasty down there and to keep away any infection

ill just add some pictures in a second - anyone is welcome to gues what he is - at the moment i thought collared dove but whoknows!



EDIT: They were too big to put on here so heres a couple on webshots http://community.webshots.com/album/565077612jKNbgn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidge is definitely some type of dove and quite an adorable one! Thanks for the photos! I'm glad you were able to get Pidge to a vet.

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree...a dove. Looks very sweet...bet you are enjoying this rescue.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks like Georgina was right! She has a good eye!

Cynthia


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes he is very sweet and completely in love with any human and any syringe he sees!

sorry just one more thing - ive noticed that when i touch him i can feel prominant lump like bones on his shoulders and on his wing - is this a sign he grossly underweight? or is it normal to feel these bones - my common sense says it isnt normal but hes eating ALOT so i cant see how he could be underweight, but then my idea of alot may not be rght!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you weigh him? Do both sides (wings) feel the same?

Pidgey


----------



## apache_dj (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont have any acurate scales, both sides are exactly thee same on the shoulders, and wings - ill just try him on the bathroom scales but i think hes too small to accurately meaure


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, they have bony little wings. 

Cynthia


----------

